

Geeknrolla live stream - ig1
http://bambuser.com/channel/mikebutcher/broadcast/1539960

======
prospero2
startup competition's results: from 6 ideas: 1 talked about the TEAM, 4 showed
the biz-modell, and 2 broadcasted video

my favorite was the CRMgraph.com

------
prospero2
it's great! I follow from Hungary!! THX!!!

(I missed right now... is there a problem with streaming?)

~~~
ig1
Their stream broke and they restarted, if you scroll a little there's a link
to a video marked "live" which gets you the current live stream

